
Salary Negotiation Tips from White Men in Tech: Part 1 - BerislavLopac
https://keirstenbrager.tech/salarytips-part1/
======
towaway1138
I'll ignore the over sexism here, and post my salary negotiation tips as a
"white man".

0\. If I'm employed and get an offer that's better, all things considered, I
take it. Counter offers never work out.

1\. Else, if I have multiple offers, I take the best one, all things
considered.

2\. Else, if I have only one offer, I take it if it seems likely to have a
better outcome than continuing to search.

Also, stock options, etc., are garbage. Cash is king.

You'll notice that there's nothing here about complaining about others'
compensation. I don't care.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Sexism is definitely present here, but you seem to be implying the sexism on
the part of the author. However, she literally acknowledges the sexism present
in reality and provides a solid reasoning for her choice of interviewees:

> I decided to ask white men in tech because they continue to make more money
> than every demographic in America regardless of skills, education, and
> experience.

As a white man myself (although from a country where skin colour is not nearly
as much a factor), I admire that approach.

~~~
towaway1138
Yes, I think she's being sexist. But like you, I think gathering data is a
great idea, or at least rarely hurts.

The basic statement that white men make more money even after correcting for
the legitimate reasons that that might be so appears to be false, or at least
true only to a rather minor extent.

That said, suppose white men really do get paid more just for being white and
male. Unless you're willing to cross-dress or dye your skin, that info isn't
really actionable.

There's a much better payoff to be had for sharpening your skills, putting
your head down, and doing good work.

